# Tailstock Issues



## ShedBoy (Nov 17, 2011)

Went to do some drilling with the tailstock today and when it hit the face it took a little dive of centre ??? pulled back and check everything was tight. Tailstock was tight on the bedways but the barrell bit moves about in the main casting. I haven't measured it yet but it is visible withe the eye. Anyone had this issue before? I haven't pulled it apart yet so I don't know if it is the barrell or the casting. Not happy. Its a Hafco Metalmaster AL330a.

Brock


----------



## ShedBoy (Nov 17, 2011)

The quill is wobbling in the tailstock casting. Found the right name :
Brock


----------



## metalmad (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi Brock
Before u pull anything apart, check that both the headstock and the tailstock are lined up with the ways.
My headstock has adjusters frount and back and who knows if something is out it could course a bit of a wobble maybe :-\
Pete


----------



## ShedBoy (Nov 17, 2011)

I last set my tailstock about 6 months ago with a DTI Got it down to no visible movement over 700mm with a precision ground bar borrowed from a mates machine shop. I am going to rip it apart tomorrow and measure everything up. Just had a thought could I put in a flanged linear bearing after obvious modifications? What is in a heavy duty tailstock like a CNC maybe.

Brock


----------



## CMS (Nov 17, 2011)

Got a South Bend Heavy 10 that had a similar issue. The main problem was the key that that keeps everything lined up was well worn and was about 2" long when it should have been about 5" long. Hope you solve your problem, having the tailstock jump around can/will make you say bad words.


----------



## steamer (Nov 17, 2011)

OK  Wobbling or rotating?  Wobbling tells me the fit between the quil and the housing is not so good.


Dave


----------



## Blogwitch (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't know if this will help you, but do read the posts by other people as well, as they come up with other suggestions on how they would do it.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=2114.0


John


----------



## steamer (Nov 17, 2011)

Excellent post it is too!
Is this the issue?

Dave


----------



## ShedBoy (Nov 17, 2011)

This is the issue. I found your post last night John and read the whole thing. Lots of good step by step info and could be the fix I need. Going to do some more checking today to isolate the wear hopefully it is the casting not the quill. 

Brock


----------



## ShedBoy (Nov 17, 2011)

Just been looking at the job The ways on my machine are not flat so getting the datum a-la Bogs way will be a bit harder. I do some machining and think about it.

Brock


----------



## steamer (Nov 18, 2011)

The other thing to check Brock, is the TS base. If your quill is worn, the base is too probably....You may want to fit that to the bed first, before tackling the quill or the bore.

Just a thought...do you have a bigger lathe or mill available?

Dave


----------

